# How to do firmware update to iMac G3?



## dodge2461 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello. Being the Software collector i am, I just bought a very good used copy of Mac OS X Jaguar. This is a major update to my mac because it is running OS X 10.1. I heard something about firmware on a mac, and I'm very confused. I looked on some youtube videos and saw how to boot into Open Firmware mode. The text environment  said that the firmware was 4.1.7f2 or something like that. I then went onto apple website, and downloaded the update 4.1.9 for slot-loading iMacs. I then read you need OS 9.1 or 9.2 to install the FW. This is very bad because my aunt( Who gave me the iMac) formatted the drive that had OS 9 and OS X 10.0.4 on it. Is there anyway to get iMac Firmware to install through OS X or do I need to torrent OS 9 to get the firmware to work?( I don't like breaking the law)


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 29, 2012)

I have tried this several different times in the past.
The only way to install the firmware update on your iMac, is from the internal hard drive, booted to OS 9.1 (or 9.2). You can't install it from OS X, or even from an OS 9 system installed on an external hard drive.
Maybe your aunt still has the OS 9 installer CD?


----------



## dodge2461 (Feb 3, 2012)

DeltaMac said:


> I have tried this several different times in the past.
> The only way to install the firmware update on your iMac, is from the internal hard drive, booted to OS 9.1 (or 9.2). You can't install it from OS X, or even from an OS 9 system installed on an external hard drive.
> Maybe your aunt still has the OS 9 installer CD?



No she dosen't But I went on craigslist and found a copy of 9.2 for 20 bucks in my area! I'm going to call tomorrow, but I'm very happy


----------

